# OC encounter this morning.



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I've had my new Sig for almost a week, and I got my paddle holster yesterday. So, this morning, when I needed to take my son downtown, I decided to carry my firearm (3:00 position) to see how it would do in the car with the seat belt, etc. I live in GA, which is an OC state, and I also have my CC permit. I hadn't intended to get out anywhere, but then on the way home I decided to go ahead and stop for an overdue oil change before going out-of-town tomorrow. Well, the gun wouldn't fit in the glove-box or console, and I don't have a trunk, so there I was in my shorts, T-shirt, tennis shoes, ball cap, with a 15 round, 9mm, P229 in a black ballistic nylon holster on my hip. 

It was one of those quick oil change/car wash places, and two guys were working the change bays. As we were taking care of business, I didn't notice any adverse reaction out of either one of them. Toward the end, one of them asked me if I was a bounty hunter. Right! I'm over 50, over-weight, and a trained man-hunter. :anim_lol: I said "No, I'm just a citizen." That was the only discussion we had about the gun. I guess I should really call it a non-encounter.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It happens......wish it were that way where I am from, but so far, haven't seen anyone OC'ing.....


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

And I wish Wisconsin had reciprocity with Georgia; I'm heading there for a conference in July. Oh well, maybe one day.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You could get a Utah license like I did...then you're good to go.....


----------

